# what's going on with the distribution in US?



## whywatch9

Lately I've been trying to order some accessaries (strap, deployment, etc) from ADs in the US, but nothing seems to be in stock nor can be ordered from anonimo. It feels like AnonimoUSA is not very eager to do business at the moment, except selling the clearance items. In the recent thread "anonimo clearance sale", nelson mentioned that they are getting rid of the old to welcome the new; but from the tone of the ADs I've talked to, they didn't sound enthusiastic about the brand at all.

Being fairly new to the Anonimo world, the watch world, I wonder if it's always been this way in the US? What about outside the US? anybody has any interactions with dealers from other territories recently?

Even if this has everything to do with the final phase in the ownership change, I find it peculiar that people will choose to conduct business this way.
Like in timefleas' horror story about waiting for his watch for months and months without any forms of communication; I said, ok, that's about getting services. But no communications even with inquiries to buy? I don't get it.


----------



## 92gli

Try martin pulli in philadelphia. He has quite a stock of anonimos and straps. At least he did the last time I was in his shop. And maybe if you speak to him he can give you some insight into the situation. He's been a top dealer for a while.


----------



## whywatch9

called Pulli. while he told me he can get it, he also told me how much it's going to cost. guess i'll have to go with a custom strap...
he also explained that the reason why the dealers don't keep them in stock (even reluctant to order for customer) is simply because the straps are too expansive. okay~


----------



## Jebhut

One of the issues discussed here for a long time...NO distribution or AD's, (not just in the US) - a large portion of Anonimos, at least on this forum, seem to be deep discount/'bargains' that flooded the market. As often said on this forum, others (not me!) would never buy new at AD's...so why would the few AD's stock accessories when they don't even sell many watches. 

Keep hoping for 'good' news...bought into the brand years ago (yes from authorized channels)...great watches, but seems like no one cares...hopefully the elimination of the 'liquidator' recently will restore the brand's rep (and distribution)!


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys I'm a collector as many of you... alwyas we want good deals BUT Anonimo straps are like 225 -275 dollars price range... you can't expect get an strap for like 100 dollars at least 150 dollars an aftermarket... obviuosly we can find straps for 50 dollars but design, quality and durability not as expected.

Other watchstraps even aftermarket are more expensive and so far.

Last comment, Anonimo Straps are so far better than branded names even aftermarket.


----------



## whywatch9

nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guys I'm a collector as many of you... alwyas we want good deals BUT Anonimo straps are like 225 -275 dollars price range...


Nelson, that's the price I was expecting to pay, but I was quoted for 375.

The thing is I got quotes from my local dealers here in Cali for 225 and 275, but they don't have any in stock nor can they order from anonimo USA, because anonimo USA doesn't have them either and will not order from anonimo either at this moment. Then I phoned Martin pulli in pa. he told me he can get it, as long as I am ok with 375. (Well, I just can't do it at 375. this isn't premium; this is like looking to buy a rare almost extinct animal.) 
Using genuine car parts as an example, they always cost more than the after market ones, unless the after market parts are made by specialty name-brands. you always pay a premium for name brands. However, the brand must be established and have proven its worthiness.
Anonimo had done that in the past, but are they continuing to do so?
The prototype showed up in Basel with a "typo" on the dial is one way to show that they don't care. If the prototypes are prone to be flawed then they shouldn't be selling the prototypes, at least not anywhere close to the msrp. but this has little to do with the strap...

Now, allow me to digress. I like to point out a couple problems I have with anonimo.
First, they need to have a better catalog of their product, at least they should make necessary infomation accessible. By that I mean I would like to know, at least be able to find out, the history of any particular anonimo watch that's ever been produceed. I was disappointed when I called AnonimoUSa to inquire information on a particular model and got no definite answer about when it was produced or the differences between each editions. I heard the Dino Zei book listed every model that's ever been produced, but I guess I'll have to buy the book to find out.

Second, the price. It's riculous to set the MSRP at 300%+ wholesale with the given circumstances. If there's a demand and the production is limited, the dealer can easily sell at above the MSRP at whatever percentage of mark-up. It's just unwise to do it the other way around. However to mark-up with such a percentage seems to be a common practice in the watch world. No wonder the market is flooded with gray market products and liquidators, it's calling for them. How can the dealers, the distributors, and the manufactures survive otherwise? Some might say it's the same practice in every indusry, but I argue there's a difference in execution and other logical factors.
I don't know how many dealers will be reading this post, but I got to say this: dealers have to offer more than just products and a showroom to set markups at 300%+, a lot more. If dealers are only going to welcome those who can spend 10,000 like it's just pocket changes, then there's no sympathy for you. Same goes to the manufactures, you can't blame nobody when you only choose to cater to the selected few, 'cause there are just too many options out there. You gotta play fair and play good, be a perfectionist if you will. One day you'll be able to price at whatever the hack you want, when you are proven to be one of the best.
with that being said, the trend of opening boutiques and online shops is going strong. The trend could put the old style distrubutors and brick and mortor dealers out of business; however, there will always be a gray market. It's just like light and shadow.


----------



## Jebhut

While I agree with a good deal of this last post, there is a difference between 'real' brands and Anonimo - they HAVE a dealer network, and they GET their retail prices for a good chunk of their sales. Many collectors I know would NEVER buy a higher end watch gray market. Anonimo has like 3? AD's in the whole US, (which seemingly have no inventory any more?) and the brand sells a disproportionate amount at huge/deep discount online. 

With regards to Panerai - you couldn't get a Panerai at ANY discount for over a decade. Some sold at premiums! NO gray market because retailers couldn't get enough of them. Try and get a serious discount on a new Omega PO in house mvmt. Or a Rolex Deep Sea. Or new in house Breitling. Even gray market maybe only 20%...

I've been trying to start the sub-forum back up for years (tried to discuss pros and cons of the brand in the hopes someone from Anonimo would care/hear - NOT!!)...waiting for good news...but there never is.


----------



## whywatch9

Business, it's always the business that kills the art; but can the art survive without business?


----------



## primerak

I would say NO not watch art. 


whywatch9 said:


> Business, it's always the business that kills the art; but can the art survive without business?


----------



## abmw

Well the lack of accessories doesn't sound good especially for guys that own the watches with the special lug ends. I know we can always custom order straps from independents but they are not waterproofed like the kodiaks. Too me a lack of accessories might indicate a lack of capital at this time to replenish inventory or they are undecided about the US market. They might be pulling out.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

If waterproof is the point for you my friend... You know that italian manufacturer have a 48 hours water resistant straps?

Lack of accesories? PLS CONTACT Anonimo usa directly !!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9

Nelson, That's the whole point of the thread. AnonimoUSA was the one that has told me, tho indirectly, that they are not getting anything from Anonimo IT at this moment. I don't see the point nor do I have the connection to think that contacting US distributor myself will get a different result.


----------



## StefB

It seems to me that Anonimo is looking to clear out existing stock so they can perhaps truly move-up or move-on, so to speak. 

So I would urge everyone to grab whatever classic model you can while they last. And as brand collectors/devotees, we should buy authorized, especially now when you can still get a deal from an AD (albeit not necessarily on accessories!). Deals can be had from the few (but very reliable) ADs we have in the US. 

We may not know for sure what's in store for the future, but we shouldn't fear enjoying the best that Anonimo still has out there, especially because there remains some good pieces still available from solid ADs, with whom you can work out a deal on these watches, that are now getting rarer and remain quite cool even today.

While it is frustrating for us to continue supporting the brand, it really does come down to us to fortify Anonimo's future. I still love the brand enough to continue my support. Let's see if Anonimo will embrace us as much as many of us still embrace the brand.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Saying about Anonimo usa because they have a Strap Sale !!!!

Is hard to find the new straps even hard the bew Dino Zei straps and remember they only work with Dino Zei deployant. 

Big fan of Anonimo Straps the old style !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9

Anonimo knows how much the brand is loved out here. However, without a motivated representation here in the states to push and PR for the brand, it's just going to be like trade winds - only seasonal.


----------



## samanator

From what I've been told many US Anonimo AD can buy directly from Anonimo now. You would have to check with them to see if they have made this arrangement.


----------



## whywatch9

samanator, that's not what I was told by two dealers here in Cali, at least until last week. Couldn't wait to wear my nimo, so ordered a custom one. I guess I won't be calling the ADs again anytime soon.

If the ADs can order directly from Anonimo, does that mark the end of the official US distribution?:roll:

I guess at least we don't have to worry the brand will become obsolete.


----------



## Jebhut

StefB said:


> It seems to me that Anonimo is looking to clear out existing stock so they can perhaps truly move-up or move-on, so to speak.
> 
> So I would urge everyone to grab whatever classic model you can while they last. And as brand collectors/devotees, we should buy authorized, especially now when you can still get a deal from an AD (albeit not necessarily on accessories!). Deals can be had from the few (but very reliable) ADs we have in the US.
> 
> We may not know for sure what's in store for the future, but we shouldn't fear enjoying the best that Anonimo still has out there, especially because there remains some good pieces still available from solid ADs, with whom you can work out a deal on these watches, that are now getting rarer and remain quite cool even today.
> 
> While it is frustrating for us to continue supporting the brand, it really does come down to us to fortify Anonimo's future. I still love the brand enough to continue my support. Let's see if Anonimo will embrace us as much as many of us still embrace the brand.


I've been talking about folks buying through AD's for years - we are the ones getting killed on resale because Anonimo doesn't care about their loyal fans?? Why would I buy another Anonimo when I'm already worried my expensive Professionale will be a paper weight in 5 years if a part goes (unique crown, case screws, lug screws). NO ONE has addressed this and seems no one ever does. NO ONE from Anonimo has ever participated directly or indirectly here that I've seen in the past years trying to get some info/explanations.

WHY hasn't the brand embraced US yet with ANY encouraging news from ANYONE?? Sorry...no one's supported them more, but no more...not til someone representing the company chimes in here finally. Plans, future, health, models, distribution...NOTHING. Market flooded with watches sold for a quarter on the dollar brand new (many from Asia's bargain basement site, as one poster mentioned)

I would also love to know *ho*w many on this forum ever even bought a brand new Anonimo from and AD besides me...(be a great poll, huh?)

Hoping there is a return strategy...


----------



## StefB

Would much appreciate if one of our AD members can share some info, however little. Topper, About Time, and Pulli occasionally post. 

Is there anything at all you guys can share with us about the latest with Anonimo? Should we all be this concerned?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Of my 20 like... Exactly 14 brand new !


All what we can say is valid... Marketing, service etc. Rob ( Toppers Jewelers ) Martin ( Martin Pulli ) and Steve ( About Time ) they always very helpful then try always to do his best... But nice to have the real thing... The changes that are going on inside Anonimo... But only it's time. 

May be for many the concern is the time... Thats valid... We can support this or that Brand for many many reasons but never do it as investment.

About pieces is something that personally i never thing about it but is a great question... So lets see if Anonimo hear us and I hope to sooner than later heard something about the Anonimo future with this new people involved.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## RICH61703

I have 2 anonimo's both bought from ad

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## torromoto

I bought from an AD once but only becuase the watch sold to me had a serious discount as it had been used for promotional activities. I understand all the "lets support the brand talk" but I personally would feel stupid buying NEW from an AD when I can get the same watch in the grey market for thousands of dollars less..We are not talking 200$ here. Ofcoure we shouldn't buy watches as an investment but we all know how it goes..Unless you have unlimited funds there comes a day you need to sell something old to buy into a new release you like so much. If I buy watches without thinking about the possible resale this "hobby" would come to an end quickly. I have always been able to justify buying into expensive Panerai watches because I knew I could get my investment back if I ever needed to. I am not in the position to buy and loose on every purchase. Reason I have been able to enjoy beautiful watches is because I haven't taken any serious hit after selling any of them except for the SAN MARCO but I knew this when I bought it. I had a strong itch at the time and it needed to be scratched so I didn't think about resale...
ANONIMO watches are great and in comparison to other high brands they are great value but only if they don't price themselves out of the market wich is exactly what they have been doing. Now they have the reputation of being a brand wich costs way to much at the AD's and can be had for way less in the grey market...
They need to establish themselves more firm in the market, with better marketing eg: more advertising, improve their customer service, lower their prices on accessories, maybe offer free service on their watches? Anything that will make them stand out in this jungle of high end watch manufacturers........


----------



## timefleas

I have purchased 14 Anonimos. Of those, four were purchased brand new from an AD, BUT all of those four were purchased at lower than the usual AD discount--they were left overs, old stock or whatever, but they all had warranties. (I would NEVER buy any Anonimo at their suggested retail price as I just don't think they are worth the price, as I consider not only the actual watch itself, but I also consider ease of servicing/repair, resale value, brand viability, and so forth.) 

Rather unfortunately, two of these four brand new watches had movement issues requiring service within a month of having them on my wrist in rotation (worn only four or five times each)--the service for both was done by the local Regional Anonimo service center within a month or so. Of the other ten, one had a minor problem that required sending back to Italy (the local center couldn't open the case back!), which as a result ended up being a much bigger problem than it should have been, and was the source of the thread, a year ago, entitled something like "Anonimo SPA--Worst Service Ever?" So, out of the 14 Anonimo watches, three needed repairs while relatively new--not a very good record (compared to Ball watches, for example, where I have owned just over 50 (ouch!) Ball watches, and have had only one that needed a repair (of a loose crown)), and one that had some dust impregnated into the finish of the dial--in both cases they were dealt with quickly and efficiently. 

And, now I have just one Anonimo--I have indeed tired of the brand, much as I love some of the actual watches. Of the 13 that I sold, whether I bought new or used, I lost money on each and every one on the resale market. And, the closer to retail that I paid, the greater the loss.

Some members have suggested voting with our feet--that if we don't like the situation, look elsewhere--there are many brands to choose from. To me this is not the way to go--it solves no problems, and is actually counterproductive, by turning a blind side to problems, we participate in helping to perpetuate them. 

I think anyone bothering to post in this forum likes Anonimo, and any criticisms that have been stated are not to gripe or rant, but to help other forum readers understand what problems Anonimo faces today, with the hopes that through awareness, some of these problems will be addressed by Anonimo, thereby making constructive efforts towards improving the brand, the product, the service, and the customer/manufacturer relationship. However, until these issues are addressed, the brand will continue to face an erosion of consumers' trust in the brand, with trust replaced by skepticism, which will likely lead to diminished sales.

Peter


----------



## 92gli

Watched a new black dial Polluce (on a bracelet !) go for a little over $1800 on ebay last night. What a steal. Thats a current model, and a fairly desirable one... or so I thought. What _IS_ going on when models like that are going for rock bottom prices ?

Also noticed that govberg has some new listings on the bay... not the same models that they've had on there for months (a couple wayfarer IIs for example, including black dial - yum). So someone is still releasing these watches into the gray market.


----------



## samanator

The information I shared yesterday came directly from Toppers so some are going direct to Anonimo. They were aware of other US AD making similar arrangements. Understand there are certain legal releases that must be made to communicate such things (Call your AD their status may have just changed this week). Remember shifting in Anonimo ownership has just occurred as of late September. As I mentioned in another thread as someone who works for a company that has acquired about 10-12 companies a year the smart move is to let it is operate as is while you plan. That would be though out the end of the year and don't expect much before Basel. Generally it takes 6-12 months for any real changes to occur as things are structured. Email replies from the owners have indicated that the US service center has access to parts form Italy. I can't speak for anywhere else in the world only the situation for some AD in the US.


----------



## torromoto

samanator said:


> The information I shared yesterday came directly from a sponsor AD here so some are going direct to Anonimo. They were aware of other US AD making similar arrangements. Understand there are certain legal releases that must be made to communicate such things (Call your AD their status may have just changed this week). Remember shifting in Anonimo ownership has just occurred as of late September. As I mentioned in another thread as someone who works for a company that has acquired about 10-12 companies a year the smart move is to let it is operate as is while you plan. That would be though out the end of the year and don't expect much before Basel. Generally it takes 6-12 months for any real changes to occur as things are structured. Email replies from the owners have indicated that the US service center has access to parts form Italy. I can't speak for anywhere else in the world only the situation for some AD in the US.


OK but that doesn't answer the question why we see so many (earlier models) flooding the grey market at 50-60% below MRSP..I love the brand and I wish to support it but I won't cheat on myself..If I can save 1000$ buying grey, then that's what I will do......


----------



## martinpulli

nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guys I'm a collector as many of you... alwyas we want good deals BUT Anonimo straps are like 225 -275 dollars price range... you can't expect get an strap for like 100 dollars at least 150 dollars an aftermarket... obviuosly we can find straps for 50 dollars but design, quality and durability not as expected.
> 
> Other watchstraps even aftermarket are more expensive and so far.
> 
> Last comment, Anonimo Straps are so far better than branded names even aftermarket.


Nelson is absolutely right. Kodiak strap are different than straps from other custom strap makers or certainly from other commercial watch straps. We AD's do not set the prices for straps or for the watches. 
A dealer has to step up and buy inventory. I have a lare assortment of Kodiak straps in 22mm sizes. Not much for the Militare right now and a few for Dino Zei models, with Dino Zei straps being the most expensive Kodiak
models. Often OEM straps from other manufacture...that are not near as nice as Kodiak (or water resistant)..are a good bit more money. Welcome to a luxury hobby.


----------



## whywatch9

samanator said:


> ...Remember shifting in Anonimo ownership has just occurred as of late September. As I mentioned in another thread as someone who works for a company that has acquired about 10-12 companies a year the smart move is to let it is operate as is while you plan. That would be though out the end of the year and don't expect much before Basel. Generally it takes 6-12 months for any real changes to occur as things are structured. Email replies from the owners have indicated that the US service...


That sounds like good news to me. anybody agree?



torromoto said:


> OK but that doesn't answer the question why we see so many (earlier models) flooding the grey market at 50-60% below MRSP..


Like you said, the earlier models. If a product had no demand at all, chances are it's going be sold dirt cheap. Unless Anonimo is sourcing the gray market themselves, I don't think there's really an issue there. Think about the watches that are on gray market, pricing at 60 percent off MSRP more or less, the seller is probably still making some profit. The loss, 80-90% of the time, only comes from people who sold the stock to the gray market; and I doubt that they are losing money because they are selling below cost. They are losing money on interest and all the other time related factors. I see gray market as inevitable. I buy watches that I truely want. if the gray market offered the discount with the model, edition, color, that I want, of course I buy from gray; but that's never the case. The gray market never had the exact watch that I want. So to the earlier posters, I don't think buying from gray market hurts the brand. You are helping the brand by consuming the unwanted, so the brand can move on, learn from their mistakes, make money off servicing the watches that are without warranties, selling more accessories.

One thing that does hurt the brand is the pricing. I know the ADs probably aren't the ones setting the MSRP, but they are not paying the MSRP to get their inventory or to carry the brand either. So if they pick and choose their customer to have tiers of discount levels, they are playing with fire. In this age, with the internet, all the information is flowing without any restriction. If you only produced 2 watches, one is sold at MSRP and the other is sold at 60% off, maybe you'll get away with it; and the one who paid the full price is probably still pretty happy to get the watch he likes, if you know what I mean. That's not really the case with Anonimo, is it? So if they continued with the pricing strategy and the dealers keep selling the pieces at various discount level, and whatever don't sell end up at gray market in great quantities, the brand will never establish its value.

One last note, if I were the dealers and carrying not only Anonimos, I will adapt a different strategy when selling brands like Anonimo (any quality new and coming brands) instead of the typical 20-30% bs. Just set a fair retail price, not a price that will sell, but a FAIR price across the dealershps and compete with better service, a better way of communication between the brand and consumers in each own territory. Doing so will help the brand, and help the dealers eventually. I once thought I knew the meaning of a luxury hobby, but I was wrong. The cost of making and the materials of a luxury watch is just a fraction of it's selling price, but there's actually a lot more intangible, incalculable efforts went into the brand building. That's what people are paying for. Nobody has the right to slap an expansive price tag on something and call it a luxury item. It might be tempting to do so, but it's not going to work in the long run. People are not idiots afterall, well, at least in general.


----------



## torromoto

All valid points...Personally I believe the straps can be much better..OK the straight kodiak ones are fine but the Militare straps and Dino Zei Glauco et all are ready for some serious improvement...Havent seen the new Dino Zei straps in the flesh but from the pics, the tan showed by Nelson looks much, much better...
Just an observation....How many of us guys actually own any of the NEWER models??..I have hardly seen any of the new ANONIMO's presented at Basel 2012 on this forum...Only the older models because they are offered cheap...


----------



## phunky_monkey

torromoto said:


> I bought from an AD once but only becuase the watch sold to me had a serious discount as it had been used for promotional activities. I understand all the "lets support the brand talk" but I personally would feel stupid buying NEW from an AD when I can get the same watch in the grey market for thousands of dollars less..We are not talking 200$ here. Ofcoure we shouldn't buy watches as an investment but we all know how it goes..Unless you have unlimited funds there comes a day you need to sell something old to buy into a new release you like so much. If I buy watches without thinking about the possible resale this "hobby" would come to an end quickly. I have always been able to justify buying into expensive Panerai watches because I knew I could get my investment back if I ever needed to. I am not in the position to buy and loose on every purchase. Reason I have been able to enjoy beautiful watches is because I haven't taken any serious hit after selling any of them except for the SAN MARCO but I knew this when I bought it. I had a strong itch at the time and it needed to be scratched so I didn't think about resale...
> ANONIMO watches are great and in comparison to other high brands they are great value but only if they don't price themselves out of the market wich is exactly what they have been doing. Now they have the reputation of being a brand wich costs way to much at the AD's and can be had for way less in the grey market...
> They need to establish themselves more firm in the market, with better marketing eg: more advertising, improve their customer service, lower their prices on accessories, maybe offer free service on their watches? Anything that will make them stand out in this jungle of high end watch manufacturers........


Here, here!

I've owned a fair few Anonimo's, and I truly love the brand. Along with LW, JLC and PAM they are really one of the only brands with watches in the sub-10k bracket that really captures my interest. None of my nimo's have come from an AD, and I have zero issue with that. I've also not taken a loss of any noticeable amount on any of my watches because I buy wisely, and therefore have no issues with continuing to buy Anonimo's.

Not to say I don't buy from AD's, two of my LW's came from a fantastic sponsor of the forums, but I still purchased pieces at a price I was confident that I wouldn't lose out on too much if I did decide to move them on, which I did. I understand the notion that if we all buy through AD's and don't sell off at grey market prices we may have hope of the brand holding some value, but is that realistically going to happen in the near future? No. I too am one who is not willing to lose money hand over fist for this hobby, I do that enough with motorsport, and don't really appreciate being told that we are doing the brand a disservice by not purchasing at RRP. If you are not savvy enough to purchase wisely, or willing to purchase pre-owned, then the losses you wear must be accepted. If they can't be then move on from the brand.

I agree that there is something wrong, and I too want to see Anonimo prosper, but not at my own expense. We are talking about businesses here people, not charity cases. They need to help themselves and the customers will then follow.

I have actually literally just purchased an Anonimo on the grey market at a (very) steep discount to retail. It was the exact spec that I've been wanting for quite a long time, and at the price I paid I'm over the moon. Would I pay retail for it? No. I simply don't think it's worth that much for one, and I won't take that hit on resale.

I don't find myself being endlessly frustrated as some members here seem to. I pay prices I'm happy with, enjoy my watches, and inevitably move them on for someone else to enjoy. I prefer the older pieces without 'Anonimo' on the dial so my supply is strong, and I'm happy. If you're not happy then you should move on because I don't see it changing in the immediate future.

/end rant :-!

Dane


----------



## whywatch9

Maybe many anonimo owners are not part of the WUS. Maybe the dealers I talked to never got to stock the popular models; or they simply sold out all the models. I don't want to give the wrong impression, but I think there are some people who loves anonimo just as much as the forum members here. The only difference is that they spend 6000 US like I spend 150 US on a pair of Nike snicker. So they don't think about the value of the brand as much as I do. If I wear my Nike everyday and it breaks, so be it. It's time for a new pair. From that perspective, Anonimo is actually the perfect seasonal accessory company. Small quantity, good quality, unique look, the list can go on. Based on this argument, it's perfectly logical that we don't see many newer models here, because you won't want to waste your time sign on to a forum and post pictures of your new flavor of the month time telling bracelet.
But is this where anonimo would like to position themselves? That's going to be the determine factor for me down the road. I want to buy a great time piece not just a flavor of the month fashion statement.


----------



## whywatch9

phunky_monkey said:


> Here, here!
> 
> ...
> 
> /end rant :-!
> 
> Dane


Indeed, anonimo has to help itself.

The reason that started the tread was a hope to find out the status of the distribution in the US. Although, I still don't know the exact status, but I know the brand won't lose its presence here in the US. And that's good news.

It's great to see so many people take the time and energy to share their thoughts at length. I'm glad that I joined a forum that's so alive.

Thumbs up, guys!

C


----------



## StefB

Just noticed that New York Jewelers (a Chicago based jeweler) posted on the bay, a bunch of the nicest pieces described as new in box, with some at reasonable asking prices. Since when did they get in the Anonimo grey market!?


----------



## Jebhut

StefB said:


> Just noticed that New York Jewelers (a Chicago based jeweler) posted on the bay, a bunch of the nicest pieces described as new in box, with some at reasonable asking prices. Since when did they get in the Anonimo grey market!?


Don't see that jeweler, but yeah, lots of 'New w/tags' Nimos there from big grey marketers though...

Did see a San Marco Drass NIB for the lowest I've ever seen though - pretty rare!! I'd be tempted if I knew the brand was gonna be around...looks like someone's dumping them (one listing even says brand new, not pre-owned, from AD)! Too many mixed messages...

Damn...I want that San Marco.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Pay attention at the pictures guys... i saw many weird finishes of those watches in special from the New York Jewelers... but believe me in the near future you never see those prices again !


----------



## whywatch9

Anonimo is swiss made? They didn't even bother to take some pictures. my beloved (but not owned) aeronauta is going at a mere 25% off retail with a ugly picture. fishy~ selling at 25% discount in grey market sounds like robbery to me. :roll:

The San Marco from TN and all the other pieces from that seller, you should buy with confidence tho.b-)


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Jebhut said:


> While I agree with a good deal of this last post, there is a difference between 'real' brands and Anonimo - they HAVE a dealer network, and they GET their retail prices for a good chunk of their sales. Many collectors I know would NEVER buy a higher end watch gray market. Anonimo has like 3? AD's in the whole US, (which seemingly have no inventory any more?) and the brand sells a disproportionate amount at huge/deep discount online.
> 
> With regards to Panerai - you couldn't get a Panerai at ANY discount for over a decade. Some sold at premiums! NO gray market because retailers couldn't get enough of them. Try and get a serious discount on a new Omega PO in house mvmt. Or a Rolex Deep Sea. Or new in house Breitling. Even gray market maybe only 20%...
> 
> I've been trying to start the sub-forum back up for years (tried to discuss pros and cons of the brand in the hopes someone from Anonimo would care/hear - NOT!!)...waiting for good news...but there never is.





whywatch9 said:


> Anonimo is swiss made? They didn't even bother to take some pictures. my beloved aeronauta is going at a mere 25% off retail with a ugly picture. fishy~ selling at 25% discount in grey market sounds like robbery to me. :roll:
> 
> The San Marco from TN and all the other pieces from that seller, you should buy with confidence tho.b-)


If you dont mind how much you paid for your AERONAUTA?


----------



## torromoto

Honestly..I think it's too positive to say we will never see these prices again..I actually think they are still high so at these levels I wouldn't be buying.....Really like the AERONAUTO but I'd never pay that price, not even with 25% discount..As I said before I just can't justify buying a watch today on wich I will loose 50% tomorrow. We all shift our personal collection from time to time and yeah I could take a hit but if I take it more then once I will be collecting G-SHOCK's in the future...


----------



## timefleas

Interestingly, New York Jewelers IS and Authorized Anonimo Dealer, and offers the full manufacturer's warranty package, even though they are selling on the bay. Still, as others stated above, I wouldn't buy even at their "blow out" prices, which are 25% off, when most gray market prices are less than 50% off. Just another seller _trying _to unload surplus Nimos, nothing more, nothing less. At some point the stocks will be depleted, but I seriously doubt, given the lackluster buying trends for Anonimo to begin with, that prices will somehow miraculously start rising again--with demand sparse at best, even a limited supply wouldn't make much of a difference in overall weak buying trends.


----------



## whywatch9

well, maybe the *small discount* is the proof of a not so weak buying trend. if they are really desperate the price will be lower? The demand was never that high to begin with. if the dealer is trying to unload, it's doing it with no sense of urgency.

Guys,

out of all the models on the bay right now, which one would you buy at what price?
Ask and you shall receive???

Rant - 
I am just curious how an AD of Anonimo firenze will put made in swiss in the description. What exactly are we paying for when buying from ADs? their rent?:-x


----------



## abmw

I checked out the current listings on eBay and the prices frankly aren't that great. Anonimo msrp is way over inflated to start with so 25% off is not that big of a deal. I love my nimos but there's just no way I would pay anywhere near retail. Pre-owned is truly the best way to go cause even going grey market I still took a big hit. I don't want Anonimo to go out of business or leave the US market so let's see how next year goes.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well Anonimists.... has been released the information for all this changes coming up to the brand.


----------



## Jebhut

timefleas said:


> Interestingly, New York Jewelers IS and Authorized Anonimo Dealer, and offers the full manufacturer's warranty package, even though they are selling on the bay. Still, as others stated above, I wouldn't buy even at their "blow out" prices, which are 25% off, when most gray market prices are less than 50% off. Just another seller _trying _to unload surplus Nimos, nothing more, nothing less. At some point the stocks will be depleted, but I seriously doubt, given the lackluster buying trends for Anonimo to begin with, that prices will somehow miraculously start rising again--with demand sparse at best, even a limited supply wouldn't make much of a difference in overall weak buying trends.


This brand keeps pulling me back in - you guys don't get it. Luxury market marketing 101 (detoured by the economic recession shortly after the start of the brand). The whole idea is to deplete excess stock/old inventory, now that the liquidator is gone, and hopefully keep their San Marco and Pro buyers (upper end Anonimos), who, like myself, would be glad to pay near retail for a well controlled brand, low production, with better distribution/AD's and less grey market discounters devaluing the wonderful product! This is their second chance! The brand IS worth the prices, as has been said numerous time by AD's (people, not on this forum, have spent big bucks on San Marcos, ProCNS, etc. in the stores). Fit, finish, design...all there worthy of more than bragain basement hunters!!

Weak chain found in the link (distribution chain)...selling at too deep a discount, hurting the brand going forward...cut them out, like the big brands do (should be even easier to trace with such low production numbers!)

I'm starting to become optimistic!


----------



## Jebhut

whywatch9 said:


> well, maybe the *small discount* is the proof of a not so weak buying trend. if they are really desperate the price will be lower? The demand was never that high to begin with. if the dealer is trying to unload, it's doing it with no sense of urgency.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> out of all the models on the bay right now, which one would you buy at what price?
> Ask and you shall receive???
> 
> Rant -
> I am just curious how an AD of Anonimo firenze will put made in swiss in the description. What exactly are we paying for when buying from ADs? their rent?:-x


To answer your questions...I would get the drass San Marco just recently listed from a known entity. Also, would like confirmation the NY Jewelers is indeed an AD? Never saw them come up in Anonimo searches? Always worth a bit more to me to buy through authorized channels - not only do you have a valid warranty, but u_sually _better resale with most brands (n/a in Anonimo's present situation but hope that changes), and you know the watch hasn't had 3rd party parts/service, or even counterfeit (saw a Breitling recently on auction with a 3rd party dial replacement being sold as brand new!! It does happen nowadays...)

(PS - Wow! Just saw the Power Reserve version listed of the Professionale - if I didn't own the GMT, would be a great buy!)


----------



## Jebhut

timefleas said:


> Interestingly, New York Jewelers IS and Authorized Anonimo Dealer, and offers the full manufacturer's warranty package, even though they are selling on the bay. Still, as others stated above, I wouldn't buy even at their "blow out" prices, which are 25% off, when most gray market prices are less than 50% off. Just another seller _trying _to unload surplus Nimos, nothing more, nothing less. At some point the stocks will be depleted, but I seriously doubt, given the lackluster buying trends for Anonimo to begin with, that prices will somehow miraculously start rising again--with demand sparse at best, even a limited supply wouldn't make much of a difference in overall weak buying trends.


JUst looked - NY Jewwelers states they are AD's for many brands but NOT for Anonimo. Tricky wording. Also shows the Anonimos come with THEIR 1 year warranty - not a factory warranty, another tell tale sign of e-tailers NOT being AD's. Too many folks misled on that auction site...


----------



## timefleas

I communicated DIRECTLY with NY Jewelers, and they assured me that there were an Anonimo Authorized Dealer, and was able to validate the warranty card themselves--just reporting what I have learned--as I said, though, I personally don't care, as I won't be buying any new Nimos from anyone, anytime soon.


----------



## Jebhut

timefleas said:


> I communicated DIRECTLY with NY Jewelers, and they assured me that there were an Anonimo Authorized Dealer, and was able to validate the warranty card themselves--just reporting what I have learned--as I said, though, I personally don't care, as I won't be buying any new Nimos from anyone, anytime soon.


Really?? Who'd you talk to there? Never seen their name come up for an AD...and again, never seen an AD: 1)NOT state so on their website/listings or even list Anonimo under their watches, and 2) give an _in house _1 year warranty on them instead of the 2 year _factory warranty _like any other AD in the industry?

Interesting...


----------



## timefleas

Jebhut said:


> Really?? Who'd you talk to there? Never seen their name come up for an AD...and again, never seen an AD: 1)NOT state so on their website/listings or even list Anonimo under their watches, and 2) give an _in house _1 year warranty on them instead of the 2 year factory warranty like any other AD in the industry?
> 
> Interesting...


If you wish to contact NY Jewelers directly yourself, please do--I have no interest or reason to continue a discussion in the third person ("he said, she said")--and as I have no direct interest in NY J, nor in buying another new Anonimo, I will leave it at that.


----------



## whywatch9

Tho, I did not contact them about being an AD, but this looks like a list of brands that they carry. Anonimo is listed.

New York Jewelers - Watches by Vendor

I gotta say this: They got balls to sell at those prices, if they were not the AD.

jebhut - just curious, why do you care if they were AD or not? Maybe you are trying to make a point?


----------



## whywatch9

Jebhut said:


> To answer your questions...I would get the drass San Marco just recently listed from a known entity...


do you mean the ox-pro San Marco? The seller with 2 feedbacks only? It's actually a well known entity...


----------



## Jebhut

whywatch9 said:


> Tho, I did not contact them about being an AD, but this looks like a list of brands that they carry. Anonimo is listed.
> 
> New York Jewelers - Watches by Vendor
> 
> I gotta say this: They got balls to sell at those prices, if they were not the AD.
> 
> jebhut - just curious, why do you care if they were AD or not? Maybe you are trying to make a point?


...just because I almost always buy most watches/brands from AD's, (having personally seen 4 year old watches sold grey market as 'brand new') and had questions from the points discussed usually indicative of grey market. Simple questions most any online buyer would ask. I would also like to personally know if there's another AD out there for future Anonimo purchases (and would think future forum buyers benefit from knowing another AD?).

As for your other (last) post about the San Marco, no,NOT grey market. Never seen a San Marco at that price brand new w/warranty...

IF Anonimo turns around, and can stabilize their business, guessing you will never find their higher end at these prices any more. _I hope _that happens, anyway - love the watches, think they're worth it, and heard they do get their prices at the higher end...hope they drop the lower end of the line...


----------



## aeronator

But Govberg is not a grey market dealer. I bought a Professionale GMT from them and watches sold by Govberg are fully covered under Anonimo's warranty.


----------



## timefleas

aeronator said:


> But Govberg is not a grey market dealer. I bought a Professionale GMT from them and watches sold by Govberg are fully covered under Anonimo's warranty.


Just to put this back into context, this is in response to 92gli's following comment: "...Also noticed that govberg has some new listings on the bay... not the same models that they've had on there for months (a couple wayfarer IIs for example, including black dial - yum). So someone is still releasing these watches into the gray market."

And, as Aeronator notes, Govberg is indeed a recognized Authorized Dealer for Anonimo, George and his group there have access to unsold inventory which they buy up and sell anywhere they can, including the bay, often for excellent prices, and yes, the warranties come with an official AD stamp, which is fully valid for the two years, from date of purchase--even on the bay. They have recently offered a terrific version of the Sailor Diver, with the blackest (and nicest) Ox-B treatment I have ever seen on a Nimo, for a great price--they were originally a run of 50 Limited Editions for the Japanese market, but Anonimo is not very popular here, thus the left over inventory. Even with the small production runs that Anonimo has had for its various models, there are still many left unsold, since not all dealers are willing (yet) to sell what they have for less than half retail, which Govberg has been doing recently on some of the old stock.


----------



## 92gli

Hmmm.. I heard it differently in the past. Sorry for the mistake.

That said, I wonder who was first - Govberg or Martin ? It's pretty cold blooded and short sighted to have two ADs within 8 miles of each other. How can you expect loyalty during this reorganization when you do that crap ?


----------



## whywatch9

I was browsing on martinpulli.com and he is having a little event going on too.

and someone on the bay is selling the millemetri JP special edition, which was just mentioned on Anonimo Facebook.

I feel that many of the govberg stuff are hard to move pieces and it's been on there for months. Many of them are prototypes I believe, because the models are not featured in the dino zei book. I don't know if that gave a wrong impression of the brand as not wanted.

Just a thought, if Anonimo would streamline their service process, bring case refinishing to its menu, I believe they will do well there.


----------



## aeronator

And the sad part is my watch is back at Stoll for the second time since I bought it in April. GMT is off by 20 minutes. So unfortunately I have 1st hand experience. I do agree that there is no way I would have paid anything close to retail for my watch, but at 60% of off list it was enough to pull me in, that and the case work!


----------



## phunky_monkey

whywatch9 said:


> and someone on the bay is selling the millemetri JP special edition, which was just mentioned on Anonimo Facebook.


I just bought that piece overnight, look forward to receiving it. Great combo in my eyes, and very rare. Will put up some pics once it arrives :-!



timefleas said:


> Just to put this back into context, this is in response to 92gli's following comment: "...Also noticed that govberg has some new listings on the bay... not the same models that they've had on there for months (a couple wayfarer IIs for example, including black dial - yum). So someone is still releasing these watches into the gray market."
> 
> And, as Aeronator notes, Govberg is indeed a recognized Authorized Dealer for Anonimo, George and his group there have access to unsold inventory which they buy up and sell anywhere they can, including the bay, often for excellent prices, and yes, the warranties come with an official AD stamp, which is fully valid for the two years, from date of purchase--even on the bay. They have recently offered a terrific version of the Sailor Diver, with the blackest (and nicest) Ox-B treatment I have ever seen on a Nimo, for a great price--they were originally a run of 50 Limited Editions for the Japanese market, but Anonimo is not very popular here, thus the left over inventory. Even with the small production runs that Anonimo has had for its various models, there are still many left unsold, since not all dealers are willing (yet) to sell what they have for less than half retail, which Govberg has been doing recently on some of the old stock.


That Sailor Diver is very tempting...but I really need to stop buying watches for the moment! Would love to see some of your fantastic images once you receive yours Peter.


----------



## timefleas

phunky_monkey said:


> ...That Sailor Diver is very tempting...but I really need to stop buying watches for the moment! Would love to see some of your fantastic images once you receive yours Peter.


If I can, I will try to get pictures of the Japan LE Ox-B Sailor Diver up this weekend--the watch actually arrived (trans-Pacific) in just three days! I have worn it non-stop since arrival. Though it is the least expensive of virtually all of the Anonimo watches, it is by far my favorite--in fact, out of the more than one hundred watches that I have bought and sold over the last five or six years, I would say it is the BEST of the entire lot (and that lot includes IWC, Panerai, Rolex, Omega, and on and on)--it is that good (to me, where of course I have particular features that appeal to me more than others, such as a black dial, a simple dial but not too plain, a unique design, a splash of red, orange or yellow, highly legible, easily serviced and of course, accurate)--if I were to rate it objectively (such as we did for the Ball review contest) I would give it a 99, with one point off for not having a matching Ox-B buckle to go with the case. Even the strap (different from the one shown in either Govberg's or 5th Ave's stock shots), is the best of all the Anonimos I have ever seen--a padded black strap (but with no metal insert) with slight curve at the lugs, black stitching. In fact, I liked the watch so much I bought a second--something I've never done, at least within days of purchasing the first--too good of a bargain to pass up (and there are still some left)--I am thinking of having my extra Nimo bracelet DLC'd for it, leaving one on a strap and the other on the bracelet. 
Peter


----------



## phunky_monkey

Wow, you sound to be extremely impressed with the piece Peter, can't wait to see some images. It is extremely good value, and as you've said the combination of the super dark Ox-B case, black face and colourful accents looks to be a real stunner. I wouldn't mind grabbing one and mounting it on a Nato too...hmmmm. 

Funnily enough the strap pictured with my Japan LE model looks to be similar to what you describe, and different to all other Kodiak's I've had. Perhaps it is a Japanese market variant? Glad to hear it's a winner though.

This piece on a DLC'd Anonimo bracelet would be outrageously cool...would love to see it done! 

Dane

Edit: Since I've looked at the images again, it looks as though some of these straps have the tan backing. I recall Nelson informing me that these were the most comfortable of all Kodiaks. Is that what your piece has Peter?


----------



## Jebhut

92gli said:


> Hmmm.. I heard it differently in the past. Sorry for the mistake.
> 
> That said, I wonder who was first - Govberg or Martin ? It's pretty cold blooded and short sighted to have two ADs within 8 miles of each other. How can you expect loyalty during this reorganization when you do that crap ?


Who said Govberg was an AD - not so sure you did make a mistake?! Heated debate here previously about whether or not some Ebay sellers are AD's because they're worded so carefully as to fool newbies. I'd expect their websites or listings to clearly state that they indeed AD's for Anonimo, as they do for any brand, (rare on Ebay - duh!) otherwise I'll choose to question it despite however loudly someone was supposedly told so verbally by an unkown entity...and unfortunately it's near impossible to find a list of AD's in the US - terrible marketing/distribution.

Don't know how many times I've heard complaints on QC, or craftsmanship, when in fact buyers didn't buy factory fresh watches new from AD's. Stock might be sitting for years, banged up, refurb'd, etc. Grey market has done this brand injustice...more so than most. 
*
Anonimo needs to make a list of US Authorized Dealers *made availalable...not that I care any more...just find it humorous :-d


----------



## timefleas

Jebhut said:


> Who said Govberg was an AD ...?


First, this is a bit of false logic--begging the question--the real question is, who says they are not? And the answer is you, apparently because you can't find them on a dealer's list (yet, you mentioned in another thread that such a list cannot be found, regardless...) In other words, a few folks have reported, from personal experience, that Govberg is in fact an Anonimo AD, while you suggest otherwise, and turn the tables, challenging us to prove our claim, which makes no sense, as we simply reported facts based on actual experience--whereas your challenge appears to be based primarily on suspicion.

Well, to answer your question directly, Mr. George Mayer, Sales Manager of Govberg Jewelers, says they are an Authorized Anonimo Dealer. And, Govberg validated and authenticated the Anonimo Warranty cards that I received from the two Nimos that I bought them from--this also speaks to the fact that Govberg is an Anonimo AD, with perhaps the key indicator being the simple fact that Anonimo honors these warranties.

I really don't understand the crusade here though--clearly we are all aware of the gray area that Anonimo is in right now, as leadership and distribution is switched, inventory dispensed with, and the future still unclear. Your list of current Authorized Anonimo Dealers in the US might indeed be a very short list, and possibly different than what it was yesterday, or what it will be tomorrow.

As I said, though, all this begs the question--if you have concerns, misgivings, issues of trust, then confront the source (such as Govberg), or do your business with someone that you do feel comfortable with. All we can do is relate to other members the experiences that we have had, and whether those are bankable experiences or not is something each member can decide for themselves, but, again, if you demand proof, contact the source directly.


----------



## Jebhut

No misgivings or trust issues with Govberg - highly respected from what I've heard - missed the point...

Great that Govberg IS an AD (if _you_ say so)...just don't understand why they'd state clearly in 'caps' state they are an AD on their Breilting page, and nothing for Anonimo? Don't think the question was cause for personal affront - especially when it's been anissue in the past with other Etailers (and a few sellers I've run across).

For the record, I never said Govberg was _not_ an AD - simply questioned a previous poster's thinking he was wrong in believing they _weren't_...again, since most brand's I've ever seen clearly state if they're an AD on their website...sorry if you disapprove of a logical line of questioning because of that. Almost funny already...

There are a few big Anonimo AD's most forum folks know, and I've dealt with, and paid a premium for, because I _knew_ they were AD's and the watch came directly from Anonimo.

Really could care less if you say Govberg for example, is an AD or not...but I do have a problem with folks reselling them as such to buyers who don't know better, (who _trustingly_ don't request a dated invoice, or stamped/dated warranty, etc), think they're getting a 6 month new watch direct from the factory, have problems, then complain on the forum about the brand's quality...

Old dead horse...wish the brand tightened their distribution.



timefleas said:


> First, this is a bit of false logic--begging the question--the real question is, who says they are not? And the answer is you, apparently because you can't find them on a dealer's list (yet, you mentioned in another thread that such a list cannot be found, regardless...) In other words, a few folks have reported, from personal experience, that Govberg is in fact an Anonimo AD, while you suggest otherwise, and turn the tables, challenging us to prove our claim, which makes no sense, as we simply reported facts based on actual experience--whereas your challenge appears to be based primarily on suspicion.
> 
> Well, to answer your question directly, Mr. George Mayer, Sales Manager of Govberg Jewelers, says they are an Authorized Anonimo Dealer. And, Govberg validated and authenticated the Anonimo Warranty cards that I received from the two Nimos that I bought them from--this also speaks to the fact that Govberg is an Anonimo AD, with perhaps the key indicator being the simple fact that Anonimo honors these warranties.
> 
> I really don't understand the crusade here though--clearly we are all aware of the gray area that Anonimo is in right now, as leadership and distribution is switched, inventory dispensed with, and the future still unclear. Your list of current Authorized Anonimo Dealers in the US might indeed be a very short list, and possibly different than what it was yesterday, or what it will be tomorrow.
> 
> As I said, though, all this begs the question--if you have concerns, misgivings, issues of trust, then confront the source (such as Govberg), or do your business with someone that you do feel comfortable with. All we can do is relate to other members the experiences that we have had, and whether those are bankable experiences or not is something each member can decide for themselves, but, again, if you demand proof, contact the source directly.


----------



## whywatch9

I finally see what u are going at...
But it's really not that simple and straight forward.


----------



## timefleas

phunky_monkey said:


> ...Since I've looked at the images again, it looks as though some of these straps have the tan backing. I recall Nelson informing me that these were the most comfortable of all Kodiaks. Is that what your piece has Peter?


Dane, 
I saw the strap you are talking about and that one DOES look good, but sadly no, that is not the one that came with my Sailor--mine is a bit more modest (all black, top/under, leather/stitching), but better made than any earlier Kodiaks I have owned previously (which always looked rather machine-pressed, stamped and cut to me)--pictures to follow in the next day or so.

Peter


----------

